# Bumping shared library versions (10.x)



## xtaz (Nov 4, 2013)

With previous major releases of FreeBSD all the shared libraries had their version number bumped between the BETA and RC release snapshots. This was part of the schedule published on the website. However on the 10 schedule this is not mentioned: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html.

I am interested in updating my system to either the current BETA, or the forthcoming RC however if shared libs are to be bumped I would rather wait until after that is done so that I don't have to do a major update twice.

Does anybody know if this has already been done? Or if it no longer needs to be done? I do remember hearing something about because of "symbol versioning" that this no longer needs to be done? But I'm not sure so thought I should check.

And if it doesn't need to be bumped, does this mean you no longer have to recompile all ports?


----------



## kpa (Nov 5, 2013)

I think someone said that the ABI for FreeBSD 10 is already set to stone. If you go by the shared library version will not change from what they are in the betas. This means that ports installed on the beta versions do not need to be recompiled on the final release version. If you're upgrading from FreeBSD 9 many of the common shared libraries are actully the same in FreeBSD 10 so simple ports that only use let's say /lib/libc.so.7 do not need a recompile. Some ports must be recompiled because there are some big changes, for example the built-in ICONV and newer OpenSSL.


----------



## xtaz (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you for this. With OpenSSL I actually have all my ports compiled against OpenSSL from the ports anyway so they are not using the base version. I will recompile all ports as part of the upgrade from 9 to 10 anyway. I just didn't want to have to do this twice which is why I was checking.


----------

